# Only 700$ to spend on lenses for Pen-F. Recommendations?



## The Kathmandu Cat (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello I’m new to MFT system and photography in general and getting my first decent camera a Pen-f in black next week (quite stoked!). I’m still undecided about the lenses though. Current fund situation only allows me to spend in the range of 600-700$ for the lenses.

Here are lenses I’m considering with their current prices on Amazon.

1. Zuiko 17mm 1.8= 470$

2. Panasonic 25mm 1.7= 148$

3. Panasonic 12-32 mm. pancake zoom= 240$

4. Panasonic 20mm. 1.7 pancake prime= 268$

I’d like to dedicate the Pen-f only to small primes and small zooms and slowly build up my collection. Will be using the camera for shooting street, travel, family vacations, some nature landscapes, temples and historic monuments.

So from the list above, should I get all three Panasonics (total of 656$) or the Zuiko 17mm with the Panny 25 (total 618$) or maybe the small panny zoom? Or something entirely different? I can’t decide...Please help!


----------



## SimonPi (Jan 23, 2018)

It all depends on how you look at the world, doesn't it? Out of the 4 lenses you mention only the first one, the 17mm, makes sense on the beautiful Pen F camera. It's the classic 35mm in film photography which goes everywhere especially at f1,8. Save the money that is left for a future opportunity, a second hand legacy lens perhaps?


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 23, 2018)

SimonPi said:


> It all depends on how you look at the world, doesn't it? Out of the 4 lenses you mention only the first one, the 17mm, makes sense on the beautiful Pen F camera. It's the classic 35mm in film photography which goes everywhere especially at f1,8. Save the money that is left for a future opportunity, a second hand legacy lens perhaps?


Simon Pi makes a very good point when he says "It all depends on how you look at the world" and I tend to agree with his advice to get the 17 Zuiko.  Learn the camera with that lens and then see what you're lacking.  That is are you always backing up to get everything meaningful in the frame (you need a wider angle) or is the the subject cluttered with extraneous junk (you need a narrower angle of view - more telephoto).  If you really want to start with more than one lens I would suggest the 45mm f1.8 m Zuiko.  That would put you slightly over budget ($50) but create a very versatile package with decent low light capability.  A photojournalist of the '50s and '60s drool over that package.


----------



## katsrevenge (Jan 23, 2018)

May I suggest something else? I have a Pen ( a different model) and one of my favorite lenses for it is a Sigma prime.  The Sigma art lenses are very nice.

I have this one here. 30mm F2.8 DN | A | Sigma Corporation of America It gives lovely color, smooth bokah and is small. It firsts easily in a hoodie pocket or smallish purse. I generally use manual/retrofitted lenses on that camera... but when I need an auto lens, that's what I grab. 
The 19mm version of my lens (and the 60mm!!) is on my to-get list, and from the reviews I've read it looks amazing.  Have you looked at the Sigmas?


----------

